# Anyone else use tabs on their milbro ?



## Joshwalter (Feb 19, 2019)

Just wondering how many other people shoot milbros with tabs and if so do you prefer leather or para cord ?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I'm still after a Milbro - or Deadshot.

I use both paracord and leather tabs - Much prefer leather where possible. Though Paracord can be fitted easily to certain frames where leather one can't be easily attached.


----------



## Joshwalter (Feb 19, 2019)

I'm looking for another mk1 had one years ago and lost it. Love my mk2 wouldn't mind a couple more for my son and daughter. Seen a few on eBay recently. And I'd be over the moon if a dead shot came along


mattwalt said:


> I'm still after a Milbro - or Deadshot.
> 
> I use both paracord and leather tabs - Much prefer leather where possible. Though Paracord can be fitted easily to certain frames where leather one can't be easily attached.


----------

